# PSE in Ontario



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Give Moosemeat Archery a call. Not sure what he has in stock but he is a PSE dealer.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Archer's Nook should have some I believe ? or even the bow shop ?


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

MLabonte said:


> Archer's Nook should have some I believe ? or even the bow shop ?


Archers Nook I know they have at least one new supra as of last week, not sure, I will check tonight for ya.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Nook had a red one.The Bow Shop is waiting on about 6 Supras


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Thanks, but the Nook is a bit far to drive. Bow Shop currently don't have any in stock. I guess I'm mostly looking Toronto and East.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Theres two used ones in the classifieds.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I have 2 in my basement,but they are 2011 ,Paul Shipclark has a 2012.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Call_around.But_sometimes_brand_new_gear_is_slower_to_get_to_Canada.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

try south nation archery in winchester ont ask for larry the owner saw some new product on the wall tonight thursday sorry I`m not up to speed on models call him 613-989-2943


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Thanks for the help...I'll be making some calls on the weekend!


----------

